# Prime stinks



## Fisher2007 (12 Jun 2020)

Hi all

I've recently noticed how bad my Seachem prime bottle smells.  Kind of eggy.  Is that normal?  Bottle is about 6-9 old (since I opened it)
Cheers


----------



## hypnogogia (12 Jun 2020)

Yes, it’s normal.


----------



## rebel (12 Jun 2020)

yer. It's sulfur something. Maybe dioxide?


----------



## Fisher2007 (12 Jun 2020)

Cheers.  I did wonder


----------



## Hanuman (12 Jun 2020)

Sulfur I suppose. It’s normal, my bottle smells the same.

Seachem viewpoint on the matter:

 https://seachem.zendesk.com/hc/en-...EmLcdNdXuCB3zg&mobile_site=true&source=search


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

